# Best Nail Products



## Aquilah (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Nail Polish Brand:

2. Top/Base Coat:

3. Nail Treatment:


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Nail Polish Brand: OPI

2. Top/Base Coat: Orly Bonder and Poshe Top Coat

3. Nail Treatment:


----------



## Jinjer (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Nail Polish Brand: Revlon

2. Top/Base Coat: Constance Carrol Base Coat (LOVE!!!!!!)

3. Nail Treatment: N/A


----------



## Nox (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Nail Polish Brand: NYC (cheap!)

2. Top/Base Coat: Brucci Acrylic Top Coat/Brucci Silk Treatment

3. Nail Treatment: Brucci Silk Treatment


----------



## Bombheart (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Nail Polish Brand: OPI

2. Top/Base Coat: Sally Hanson

3. Nail Treatment:


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Nail Polish Brand: OPI, I can't cheat on my OPI

2. Top/Base Coat: OPI

3. Nail Treatment: Avon, Nail experts, green tea cuticle pen (Discontinued)


----------



## bella1342 (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Nail Polish Brand: Chanel

2. Top/Base Coat: OPI

3. Nail Treatment:


----------



## dentaldee (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Nail Polish Brand: China Glaze

2. Top/Base Coat:Sally Hansen Acrylic top coat/Orly Bonder basecoat

3. Nail Treatment:T.I.P.S.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Nail Polish Brand: Essie

2. Top/Base Coat: Essie Ridge Filler base coat

Essie Good to Go top coat

3. Nail Treatment: Burts Bee's Lemon Butter Cuticle Creme


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 18, 2007)

1. Nail Polish Brand: OPI

2. Top/Base Coat: Seche Vite Dry Fast Topcoat/OPI Natural Nail Basecoat

3. Nail Treatment: Sally Hansen Hard As Nails in Natual Tint


----------



## topdogg (Oct 18, 2007)

1. Nail Polish Brand: China Glaze

2. Top/Base Coat:

3. Nail Treatment: Nailtiques


----------



## AprilRayne (Oct 18, 2007)

1. Nail Polish Brand: Any cool drug store color

2. Top/Base Coat: Sally Hanson

3. Nail Treatment: Sally Hanson Maximum Growth or Olive Oil


----------



## Marisol (Oct 18, 2007)

*1. Nail Polish Brand:* MAC

*2. Top/Base Coat:* MAC

*3. Nail Treatment:* Nailtique


----------



## kaylin_marie (Oct 18, 2007)

Nail Polish Brand: Orly

Top/Base Coat: Oh so Wet

Nail Treatment: Nail life Gripper


----------



## Leony (Oct 18, 2007)

1. Nail Polish Brand: OPI

2. Top/Base Coat: Sally Hansen

3. Nail Treatment:-


----------



## magosienne (Oct 18, 2007)

1. Nail Polish Brand: claire's (seriously!)

2. Top/Base Coat: Mavala colorfix

3. Nail Treatment: -


----------



## Jessica (Oct 19, 2007)

1. Nail Polish Brand: OPI

2. Top/Base Coat: OPI Rapid Dry

3. Nail Treatment: OPI Nail Envy


----------



## vanilla_sky (Oct 19, 2007)

1. Nail Polish Brand: OPI

2. Top/Base Coat: revlon top coat

3. Nail Treatment: n/a


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 19, 2007)

1. Nail Polish Brand: MAC

2. Top/Base Coat: MAC Top &amp; Base Coatings

3. Nail Treatment: Soleil Nail &amp; Cuticle Oil


----------



## brewgrl (Oct 19, 2007)

1. Nail Polish Brand: OPI

2. Top/Base Coat: Seche Crystal Clear Base Coat, Seche Vite Dry Fast Top Coat



3. Nail Treatment: Burts Bees Hand Salve (I rub it in my cuticles everyday)


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 19, 2007)

* 1. Nail Polish Brand: *OPI



2. Top/Base Coat: Seche Vite

* 3. Nail Treatment: *Sally Hansen Nailgrowth Miracle


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 21, 2007)

1. Nail Polish Brand:Essie

2. Top/Base Coat: sally hansen fast dry (red bottle omg!)

3. Nail Treatment: OPI nail envy


----------



## LipglossQueen (Oct 25, 2007)

1. Nail Polish Brand: OPI!

2. Top/Base Coat: OPI

3. Nail Treatment: OPI Nail Envy


----------



## Dee_Vine (Oct 25, 2007)

1. Nail Polish Brand: OPI or Zoya

2. Top/Base Coat: Top = Out the Door (dries in like a minute!) Base = OPI base coat

3. Nail Treatment: OPI Nail Envy - The ORIGINAL one in the green &amp; white box.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm just going to say OPI for all 3. They have a gorgeous range of colours, their nail envy kicks ass and it also doubles as a top or base coat. I say OPI rocks my socks hardcore!


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Oct 26, 2007)

1. Nail Polish Brand: OPI

2. Top/Base Coat: Rimmel Base Coat w/ Lycra


----------



## emily (Oct 30, 2007)

1. Nail Polish Brand: Sally Hansen

2. Top/Base Coat: Sally Hansen Mega Shine topcoat

3. Nail Treatment: n/a


----------



## fawp (Nov 3, 2007)

1). Nail Polish Brand: NYC

2). Top/Base Coat: Sally Hansen Hard as Nails

3). Nail Treatment: OPI Drip Dry Laquer Drying Drops


----------



## KristieTX (Nov 8, 2007)

1. Nail Polish Brand: OPI

2. Top/Base Coat: Out the Door, it rocks hardcore!






3. Nail Treatment: Burt's Bees Lemon Butter Cuticle Cream


----------



## tuna_fish (Nov 8, 2007)

1. Nail Polish Brand: Orly

2. Top/Base Coat: Chip Skip

3. Nail Treatment: N/A


----------



## alexandriamarie (Nov 9, 2007)

1. Nail Polish Brand: Essie

2. Top/Base Coat: Seche Vite Dry fast Top Coat/Seche Vite Crystal Clear basecoat

3. Nail Treatment: solar oil


----------



## Maysie (Nov 9, 2007)

1. Nail Polish Brand: OPI

2. Top/Base Coat: sally hansen

3. Nail Treatment: neutrogena instant nail enhancer


----------

